# BSOD System thread exception not handled



## damoCoop (Aug 11, 2017)

I got a BSOD with system thread exception not handled netIO.sys

I used bluescreen viewer and it highlights the netIO.sys and the tcpip.sys and also ntoskrnl.exe on another dump.

I have viewed the dmp files in windbg but if I'm honest I don't know what I'm looking for.

I've zipped up the dmp files(only 2 files)if someone could have a look and find out what the issue is.

It would be greatley appreciated, many Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the full model of the Lenovo please
send the results of this = copy and paste the info in the white box when you run the program

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

I tend to think that having looked briefly at both dump files that your problem may well be software related
run this program - click to check ONLY installed programs and then click GO
open text file on desktop and click edit select all and copy and paste to reply
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

please reply by typing in box that appears when you return to the topic and not by clicking reply on my post as that will quote all of this back to me


----------



## damoCoop (Aug 11, 2017)

*The first link you gave gives me:*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3993 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, 2028 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 424 GB (263 GB Free); D: 24 GB (22 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, INVALID
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

*From the minitoolbox (list installed programmes check box applied):*

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Damian (administrator) on 11-08-2017 at 17:10:54
Running from "C:\Users\Damian\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: 20236 Manufacturer: LENOVO
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

7-Zip 16.04 (x64) (HKLM\...\7-Zip) (Version: 16.04 - Igor Pavlov)
Adobe AIR (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe AIR) (Version: 21.0.0.215 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 26 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 26.0.0.151 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{6E3610B2-430D-4EB0-81E3-2B57E8B9DE8D}) (Version: 3.0.0.10 - Apple Inc.)
Canon MP495 series MP Drivers (HKLM\...\{1199FAD5-9546-44f3-81CF-FFDB8040B7BF}_Canon_MP495_series) (Version: - Canon Inc.)
CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.24 - Piriform)
Conexant HD Audio (HKLM\...\CNXT_AUDIO_HDA) (Version: 8.66.4.0 - Conexant)
Dependency Package Update (HKLM\...\{0788641D-D31A-478D-BB34-C41564AE9F93}) (Version: 1.6.38.00 - Lenovo Inc.) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM\...\{5252431C-288E-409D-ADCF-24407E0E6F70}) (Version: 1.6.36.00 - Lenovo Inc.) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM\...\{FFED38DF-94DC-4FF9-96C1-A6990EDA6B03}) (Version: 1.6.29.00 - Lenovo Inc.) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{1D2682EA-75DD-44B6-BF2D-CD3C49EAD012}) (Version: 1.6.38.01 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{3117B53D-A409-4D99-A0DE-11A1A40696FA}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{4430150F-61B3-4142-BE04-EAC68C8DDA18}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{4AF6C9BC-D8DB-4286-94D9-474CE54ADAA2}) (Version: 1.6.38.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{503B47A9-E34A-4841-ADD7-417191D5DB5E}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{546FF45D-2467-4950-AAFB-0A06ACBB6B2C}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{5B2190E9-199D-450A-94B3-4D6826C770C2}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{5BEFE1E1-F597-4B79-913B-15FFDB25B744}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{63DE35C9-B080-4D03-B110-99E14FD35BCE}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{65316098-0220-4D5C-B37A-6136083A0897}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dependency Package Update (HKLM-x32\...\{E966DBE4-5075-465E-BA81-BC9A3A3204B3}) (Version: 1.6.32.00 - Lenovo Group Limited) Hidden
Dolby Digital Plus Advanced Audio (HKLM\...\{B0BFC63F-EA07-419E-960B-3FB2ED5DD0B2}) (Version: 7.6.5.1 - Dolby Laboratories Inc)
Emergency Download Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{3F0F5AB4-C9CE-4226-8393-E9CFF8369D9D}) (Version: 1.1.16.1526 - Microsoft)
Energy Management (HKLM-x32\...\{D0956C11-0F60-43FE-99AD-524E833471BB}) (Version: 8.0.2.14 - Lenovo) Hidden
Energy Management (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{D0956C11-0F60-43FE-99AD-524E833471BB}) (Version: 8.0.2.14 - Lenovo)
ESET Online Scanner v3 (HKLM-x32\...\ESET Online Scanner) (Version: - )
f.lux (HKCU\...\Flux) (Version: - )
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 60.0.3112.90 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.33.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}) (Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM-x32\...\{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}) (Version: 9.5.13.1706 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 10.18.10.4425 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (HKLM\...\{409CB30E-E457-4008-9B1A-ED1B9EA21140}) (Version: 12.8.0.1016 - Intel Corporation)
Kits Configuration Installer (HKLM-x32\...\{1704C439-1501-3446-7932-33DA822E8597}) (Version: 10.1.15063.468 - Microsoft) Hidden
Kodi (HKCU\...\Kodi) (Version: - XBMC-Foundation)
Lenovo Dependency Package (HKLM\...\Lenovo Dependency Package_is1) (Version: 1.6.38.00 - Lenovo Group Limited)
Lenovo EasyCamera (HKLM-x32\...\{E0A7ED39-8CD6-4351-93C3-69CCA00D12B4}) (Version: 6.2.9200.10240 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Lenovo OneKey Recovery (HKLM\...\{46F4D124-20E5-4D12-BE52-EC177A7A4B42}) (Version: 8.0.0.2105 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
Lenovo OneKey Recovery (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{46F4D124-20E5-4D12-BE52-EC177A7A4B42}) (Version: 8.0.0.2105 - CyberLink Corp.)
Lenovo Service Bridge (HKCU\...\{2C74547D-EF88-47F4-85F5-BE46A31E26B7}_is1) (Version: 4.0.5.5 - Lenovo)
Lenovo Solution Center (HKLM\...\{7BB9AAFD-3350-49C8-92D1-833AAFF9E74E}) (Version: 3.4.003.013 - Lenovo)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.2.1.1043 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.2.1.1043 - Malwarebytes)
Microsoft Office (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-0138-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4569.1506 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office 2003 Web Components (HKLM-x32\...\{90120000-00A4-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 12.0.4518.1014 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft OneDrive (HKCU\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 17.3.6943.0625 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Native Client (HKLM\...\{C79A7EAB-9D6F-4072-8A6D-F8F54957CD93}) (Version: 10.0.1600.22 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Setup Support Files (HKLM\...\{B40EE88B-400A-4266-A17B-E3DE64E94431}) (Version: 10.1.2731.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\Microsoft SQL Server SQLServer2012) (Version: - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client (HKLM\...\{49D665A2-4C2A-476E-9AB8-FCC425F526FC}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Setup (English) (HKLM\...\{5DDC2234-4B37-45BC-AD33-41F1469B4D83}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL ScriptDom (HKLM\...\{0E8670B8-3965-4930-ADA6-570348B67153}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}) (Version: 8.0.59193 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{6ce5bae9-d3ca-4b99-891a-1dc6c118a5fc}) (Version: 8.0.59192 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.51106 (HKLM-x32\...\{8e70e4e1-06d7-470b-9f74-a51bef21088e}) (Version: 11.0.51106.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{f65db027-aff3-4070-886a-0d87064aabb1}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x64) - 14.0.24215 (HKLM-x32\...\{d992c12e-cab2-426f-bde3-fb8c53950b0d}) (Version: 14.0.24215.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.24215 (HKLM-x32\...\{e2803110-78b3-4664-a479-3611a381656a}) (Version: 14.0.24215.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU (HKLM\...\Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU) (Version: - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft VSS Writer for SQL Server 2012 (HKLM\...\{3E0DD83F-BE4C-4478-86A0-AD0D79D1353E}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox 54.0.1 (x86 en-GB) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 54.0.1 (x86 en-GB)) (Version: 54.0.1 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 54.0.1.6388 - Mozilla)
Nitro Pro 9 (HKLM\...\{70B831B7-A8EE-4C5F-8F34-F383D24B3A04}) (Version: 9.0.5.9 - Nitro)
OpenOffice 4.1.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{9395F41D-0F80-432E-9A59-B8E477E7E163}) (Version: 4.11.9775 - Apache Software Foundation)
Oracle VM VirtualBox 5.1.26 (HKLM\...\{11A88BD5-F059-4743-81D9-1432AC9C3D4E}) (Version: 5.1.26 - Oracle Corporation)
PDFCreator (HKLM-x32\...\{0001B4FD-9EA3-4D90-A79E-FD14BA3AB01D}) (Version: 1.7.3 - pdfforge)
qBittorrent 3.2.5 (HKLM-x32\...\qBittorrent) (Version: 3.2.5 - The qBittorrent project)
Qualcomm Atheros Bluetooth Suite (64) (HKLM\...\{A84A4FB1-D703-48DB-89E0-68B6499D2801}) (Version: 8.0.1.305 - Qualcomm Atheros Communications)
Qualcomm Atheros Client Installation Program (HKLM-x32\...\{28006915-2739-4EBE-B5E8-49B25D32EB33}) (Version: 10.0 - Qualcomm Atheros)
Qualcomm Atheros Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{3108C217-BE83-42E4-AE9E-A56A2A92E549}) (Version: 2.1.0.21 - Qualcomm Atheros Inc.)
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 6.2.9200.39048 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
SDK Debuggers (HKLM-x32\...\{8E90E239-34EE-0F5B-24D5-16FA162EF3CB}) (Version: 10.1.15063.468 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
SiSoftware Sandra Lite Platinum (HKLM\...\{C3113E55-7BCB-4de3-8EBF-60E6CE6B2596}_is1) (Version: 24.18.2017.4 - SiSoftware)
SQL Server 2012 Common Files (HKLM\...\{1D411379-9CE0-4B13-A19B-72D3222DD620}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
SQL Server 2012 Common Files (HKLM\...\{202AAF1F-69AA-442A-B59F-6B54B1AD07C6}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
SQL Server 2012 Database Engine Services (HKLM\...\{18B2A97C-92C3-4AC7-BE72-F823E0BC895B}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
SQL Server 2012 Database Engine Services (HKLM\...\{84FBCA4A-D650-4B0D-8094-EC0671FA9B91}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
SQL Server 2012 Database Engine Shared (HKLM\...\{54FF8FAB-DE27-4187-82F1-EBAE6AEE869A}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
SQL Server 2012 Database Engine Shared (HKLM\...\{6603C2CE-3C54-4F1D-92F9-8390CD4CCCA8}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
SQL Server Browser for SQL Server 2012 (HKLM-x32\...\{4B9E6EB0-0EED-4E74-9479-F982C3254F71}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation)
Sql Server Customer Experience Improvement Program (HKLM\...\{BED1EA3D-592D-4305-9D1F-20F03726EFC1}) (Version: 11.0.2100.60 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 19.0.9.5 - Synaptics Incorporated)
USB Serial Port Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{FE11883D-EA67-473C-BDD1-8D6B6DFCBEAC}) (Version: 1.1.8.1526 - Microsoft)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.5.1 - VideoLAN)
Windows 10 Update and Privacy Settings (HKLM\...\{4DFCD818-036A-4229-A67D-CF17DC461D92}) (Version: 1.0.14.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Driver Package - Lenovo (ACPIVPC) System (02/17/2013 9.52.0.776) (HKLM\...\35DD26BE48DAF4A9F35F969F3CB1E3E1435E661E) (Version: 02/17/2013 9.52.0.776 - Lenovo)
Windows Driver Package - Lenovo (WUDFRd) LenovoVhid (07/25/2013 10.30.0.288) (HKLM\...\6BCA401E9CBEED970D75F55FA5320F60D11984E9) (Version: 07/25/2013 10.30.0.288 - Lenovo)
Windows Software Development Kit - Windows 10.0.15063.468 (HKLM-x32\...\{0a829ae9-ca13-4f58-a168-648e80cf6739}) (Version: 10.1.15063.468 - Microsoft Corporation)
WinUsb CoInstallers (HKLM-x32\...\{9755918A-CDF8-4F1E-8453-6359CF1A330A}) (Version: 1.1.12.1526 - Microsoft)
WinUSB Compatible ID Drivers (HKLM-x32\...\{A4A0B236-6046-4CAB-8177-1EAF61112C75}) (Version: 1.1.11.1526 - Microsoft)
WinUSB Drivers ext (HKLM-x32\...\{B7F55FF1-607A-4E12-BF64-8770BC618D12}) (Version: 1.1.23.1526 - Microsoft)
WPT Redistributables (HKLM-x32\...\{B322A5E5-3DF9-06B2-5E44-DE2BBF7BD4A6}) (Version: 10.1.15063.468 - Microsoft) Hidden
WPTx64 (HKLM-x32\...\{029676E0-068C-9F4B-429E-A09D9EAB3F1E}) (Version: 10.1.15063.468 - Microsoft) Hidden

**** End of log ****
*
Many thanks again*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

cheers and what please as asked is


> What is the full model of the Lenovo please


----------



## damoCoop (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes sorry It is a lenovo G500 laptop. The product number is 20236.

Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My first thoughts are
1. If you use CCleaner on 10 as a system maintenance tool you will most definitely have problems - is CCleaner set to run on startup
2. What version of F.lux as earlier versions are incompatible with Lenovo settings
*At this stage I recommend you uninstall F.lux*
and retest
3. Am I correct in thinking that the Malwarebytes is scan only on demand
4. Have you experienced problems at all with updating Defender the dump appears to suggest there have been problems - running CCleaner in default mode often causes these problems

5. If F.Lux uninstall does not solve it the other suspect is
Kodi (HKCU\...\Kodi) (Version: - XBMC-Foundation)
is that running if so uninstall it using programs and features
Many reports of it causing problems on 10


----------



## damoCoop (Aug 11, 2017)

Cheers,

I will uninstall F.lux, it does run all the time.
Malwarebytes is scan as I request it.
I haven't had problems with defender updates that I know of or have been notified of .
F.lux, kodi and ccleaner have been on the system since I can remember and haven't had the issue before. I have had the same thread not handled but with different files causing the problem.

F.lux version is 3.10

I do run CCleaner on default settings and have recentley had a clean up a few days ago.

Thanks again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is often the case with such software


> F.lux, kodi have been on the system since I can remember and haven't had the issue before


the problem then arises after major windows 10 updates

Plus which is 3.12 not now the recommended version for you


----------



## damoCoop (Aug 11, 2017)

I shall uninstall the programmes f.lux and Kodi and see if that fixes the issue. Windows has recentley updated aswell to be fair which makes sense.
What would you suggest with the CCleaner?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sure you will view my reply with less than satisfaction
However I really mean it is my best advice
UNINSTALL it and do not use it on 10
It just cannot keep pace with Windows 10
The problem is that after each major update files are changed and locations that are vital to Windows are cleaned by CCleaner
One example is that after the 1703 update CCleaner removes the ability to go back to the previous version of 10
Standard cleaning with CCleaner fools Defender into thinking that each scan is the first scan and they therefore take twice as long as need be

It is good but it is NOT for use as a system maintenance tool on 10 and the regsistry cleaning is often the kiss of death
Many people make the mistake of using third party tools on 10 as maintenance
Another example of problem causing is third party defraggers which cause mayhem to the file structure on 10

If the actions to date when completed to not solve the problem we will run a couple of further checks before we proceed to more intensive methods


----------



## damoCoop (Aug 11, 2017)

Thats fine, I will take your advice I'm sure your background is more comprehensive than mine(web programming).
Would you have an alternative for CCleaner for cleaning up the registry.

Yeah if it doesn't solve the bsod I'll be sure to post up again defintley.

Thank you again


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, you do not need an alternative to CCleaner, you do not need to clean or optimize your registry.The registry is a database and as such is read very quickly by the system, any invalid or empty entries are simply ignored. The problem is with cleaning, you really get no discernible benefit (performance wise), however the possibility of a cleaner removing entries that are needed exists, many posts on forums begin with "I used a registry cleaner and now..."

Built into windows are almost all the utils you need to maintain your computer, specialized spyware\malware removal utils being one important exception (Malwarebytes, SuperAntiSpyware). Windows defender and windows firewall integrate properly with the OS and MS are hardening security with these utils, they are superior for the home user, then alternatives.

Ccleaner is one of the most popular general maintenance utils around, it does however require some expertise in properly configuring it, so Mac is correct when he advises caution in it's use, OR not as the case may be, (definitely keep away from the reg cleaner, you can set exclusions for problem or sensitive files and folders), in standard form it does flag a notification regarding defenders run history ( by removing it). I can not confirm it extends scan times as they are dependent on the amt of data being scanned, although I have never tested this, so Mac could be right.

For what it's worth we have never had a problem with using the old Vista Sagerun cmd, in 7, 8, 8.1 and 10. Gives a better user interface then cleanmgr-tuneup. Run from an elevated cmd prompt, check boxes and read the expanded detail to decide if it's safe to remove. Copy below text into cmd prompt, press enter:-

%SystemRoot%\System32\Cmd.exe /c Cleanmgr /sageset:65535 & Cleanmgr /sagerun:65535 

I know MS have deprecated this cmd however we still use it on 10, with no problems.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed an excellent explanation


> however the possibility of a cleaner removing entries that are needed exists,


and to illustrate the point here is my simple explanation of how this occurs

REGISTRY CLEANERS The errors found by these programs are far too frequently not errors, but the deletion of the registry key by the program, causes REAL errors, insofar as the deleted key corrupts the registry due to the inter-association of multiple keys amongst the hundreds of entries in the registry.

*Registry Structure: The Tree, Nodes and Keys*

The data is stored in the registry in a tree structure format, for those who have never opened the Registry Editor, you'd find its layout is similar to what you would see when you open your Windows Explorer. Each node within the registry tree contains a key which may have both subkeys and data entries (called values). Depending on the application you run, the application may need only the associated key while others may need the value data set for that specific key. A hive in the registry is a group of keys, subkeys, and values in the registry that has a set of supporting files containing backups of its data. The Windows boot process automatically retrieves data from these supporting files.

AND my attempt to explain it in simple terms - therein lies the problem with the so-called registry cleaner/optimizer programs. the program decides what is not needed and can be deleted.* However, frequently the inter-dependance of the various branches of the tree are not recognised by the program AND this is where it goes horribly wrong.* - MACBOATMASTER


----------



## damoCoop (Aug 11, 2017)

Removed the programmes including ccleaner, so hopefully that'll be the end of it. I have always used ccleaner purely to try and improve performance haha.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers as I said


> *At this stage I recommend you uninstall F.lux*
> and retest





> If F.Lux uninstall does not solve it the other suspect is
> Kodi (HKCU\...\Kodi) (Version: - XBMC-Foundation)
> is that running if so uninstall it using programs and features


but I think you have uninstalled both
See if you do get another BSOD if you do please send the dump file
if not and you wish to I suggest you see if F.Lux installed restarts the BSOD and IF NOT then install Kodi and see what happens providing of course that you still wish either of them.
That way you can probably eliminate the cause if one of them proves to be the suspect

If no BSOD in a week or so please mark topic solved.


----------

